# When Does Season End (East Cost)?



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

My advice would be to go end of February as its guaranteed you'll have good conditions, end of March on the east coast is a total crap shoot. Not to mention that if the snow does hold up you'll definitely be boarding in spring conditions, which IMO is the retarded cousin to mid-winter conditions.


----------

